# My potential soloist team setup (vs look 585)



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking at getting a a soloist team frame and combining it with what i have on my current bike: Ultegra Groupy, Fulcrum racing 3's, Selle italia Slr Saddle, easton bars, pro plt stem, keo sprint pedals etc u can see the bike. 

I know this question is a bit abstract and vague but im looking at the frame going with those bits to form a new bike. 
I live in Australia, LBS prices are high so i can get a Look 585 frame for ~$400-500 more out of USA ebay. 
Im wanting to show support for my shop, and a bit awkard sending a new frame to get BB etc installed when the owner knows im looking at a new frame and didnt buy from him. 

What im asking is basically a bit advice on the two possibilities or a frame around $2000 USD mark thats out there. Is it worth going for something a bit more flashy and lighter, or will i love the soloist team (good responses from reading here and reviews).

PS i ride crits, but am about 137-140 pounds and enjoy our regular hills and climbs that occur in most of our road races.

Your constructive comments will be greatly appreciated


----------



## rvddb (Dec 29, 2007)

It won't be a suprise if you get recommendations to go cervelo in the cervelo forum - but i can tell you objectively that you will never regret the Soloist team. In essence I have the bike you are looking at building up except for the wheels. I also have a Pinarello F4:13 - my dream bike. Believe it or not, when i choose between them come ride time - i usually go for the cheaper, heavier Cervelo. I get compliments and questions on nearly every group ride and most people are suprised when i tell them its aluminum. 

I absolutely love the way this bike feels underneath me. You will love it for crits - it handles like it's on rails and sprints better than any bike i've ridden. It climbs pretty nicely - especially on rollers or short, sharp climbs. I like to climb in the drops with this bike. And decending - holy cow!

I would tell you to save the $500 on the frame and spend it on something else. As for the LBS issue, its just a cold hard fact that the internet is unbeatable. Bike shops need a foot in each medium to really make it. You will buy plenty of things from them and use thier repair services so they should treat you properly no matter what you do. 

Good luck with your decision. Its a very fun dilema to be in.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

rvddb said:


> It won't be a suprise if you get recommendations to go cervelo in the cervelo forum - but i can tell you objectively that you will never regret the Soloist team. In essence I have the bike you are looking at building up except for the wheels. I also have a Pinarello F4:13 - my dream bike. Believe it or not, when i choose between them come ride time - i usually go for the cheaper, heavier Cervelo. I get compliments and questions on nearly every group ride and most people are suprised when i tell them its aluminum.
> 
> I absolutely love the way this bike feels underneath me. You will love it for crits - it handles like it's on rails and sprints better than any bike i've ridden. It climbs pretty nicely - especially on rollers or short, sharp climbs. I like to climb in the drops with this bike. And decending - holy cow!
> 
> ...


That deleted thread portrayed a positive reply .

I honestly say thanks rvddb, thats probably the most comprehensive and honest reply i have recieved on a forum, and confirmed what my logic tells me. I can firstly say im not to worried with the 585, as i ride a chromoly frame (light, + aero tubing) but still alot heavier, and still find in the first 4 months of my racing no1 has dropped me on a climb, so that leans me towards the benefit of the cervelo because of the added benefits i get with the frame aside from weight. Considering my racing in everyday sense is rolling hills with occasional 1-2km climb or random 6km+ every 3 months, i think its probably the suited frame to what i have to race in atm, ill be working full time in a year or so my next project will be a durace/record light climber, the cervelo will be my current racer and all round bike. 

PS


rvddb said:


> As for the LBS issue, its just a cold hard fact that the internet is unbeatable. Bike shops need a foot in each medium to really make it. You will buy plenty of things from them and use thier repair services so they should treat you properly no matter what you do.
> 
> Thats the logic i did use, but got hammered on another forum for buying sidi shoes at half retail online because i tried them on in a LBS (i brought a $70 track pump to thank them), $600 compared to $330 im not made of money i chose what i could afford.
> 
> Thanks again m8, in 3 monthish time when i get temporary work or dad will sponsor me i will buy a cervelo soloist team, and assume i will never look back.


----------

